# Need Replacement Brushes for Sweepster



## StratfordPusher

Looking for replacement brushes for Grasshopper mounted 60" Sweepster Bi-Directional Rotary Broom

Anybody have a good source? I have been quoted 800.00 for replacements by my dealer, can that be correct or am I getting the shaft ?

Thanks Al


----------



## LON

got a Sweepster part number? Just received a truck load of replacement brushes.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Model Number*



LON;1270602 said:


> got a Sweepster part number? Just received a truck load of replacement brushes.


Model #M24P5FMOR it is a Sweepster model made for Grasshopper 60" bi-directional

Any help would be grat..

Thanks Al


----------



## LON

All poly set or poly/wire combo? Have pricing on both. You can e-mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## LON

let me say I can save you around half of what you were quoted


----------

